# Photos of my shop part 1



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

My shop is in my basement garage. It measures 24'x32' (or 768sf). My shop is directly below the main garage, which has a spancrete floor. It's below grade on two sides, which makes it easy to heat or cool. It has a single car door with a couple of windows that look out to the back yard. I have a suspended ceiling with nine 2'x4' drop-in fluorescent light fixtures.
The trophies and plaques you see in some of the pictures are from a 26 year career in kart racing. I retired from racing a little over a year ago and have taken up woodworking and fishing as my new hobbies. I'll slowly replace the trophies with racks of clamps and other assorted woodworking accessories, tools and hopefully a real dust collection system.
My table saw and router table aren't as heavy duty as many of you have, but I had to start somewhere and I like the idea of having my tools somewhat portable for now.
In a couple of the photos looking out into the backyard you'll see some poplar trees. They are all on their way out and I can't say that I'll miss them one bit. I've contacted a local guy that has a portable saw mill and he's gonna come out and cut them up into lumber for me. I've got about 30 of the poplars that will need to be cut down over the next couple of years. It's probably a good thing that I've taken a liking to working with poplar. I'll need to buy a jointer and a planer next. 
Enjoy the photos, 

Eric

continued in photos of "photos of my shop part 2"


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice shop and clean.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You need more machines, man. Way too much open space in there!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the floor, but too clean, Even for me who is somewhat a fanatic about cleaning up every day. With all the wall and floor cabinets, was that built for your racing days. One thing different about woodworking from mechanical stuff is more sawdust with one and more grease with the other. I like the sawdust, it may be every where, but it sure smells better, Looking for ward to the next set. Your shop is just under double of mine. I like the desk, TV, computer there. I will have one little corner of mine for a desk. The sink will come in later, I'm not too sure about the TV and computer until I get a full blown dust removal system. The ceiling, well eventually, but not yet,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That man cave is awesome Eric!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

If I may make a few suggestions, beside the "too clean" remarks, you need to get a serious dust collection system *now*, and remove or make a separate partion for your electronics. The dust will absolutely destroy them.

Also watch out for sawdust on your nice tiled floor. It will make the floor slippery!

Other than that, you have a fine open space for your new hobby. Woodworking is a lot warmer and/or cooler, and more productive than fishing!

Looking forward to more pics as you add to your shop.


----------



## motoman (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice shop,wish I had that much room. Mike


----------



## johnjcur (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice place Eric! 

What do you do with that vinyl cutter? Must be kart stuff. I got one with the idea of using it to make paint mask stencils. Not sure yet what to paint on though.

John


----------

